Ask HN: Why does there seem to be a widespread disdain for Quora on Hacker News? - Austin_Conlon
======
Rjevski
Similar to Pinterest, they pollute search results with pages that ask you to
login or signup before you can view the content, despite offering the content
to search engines without the login requirement.

I wish search engines would crack down on this and completely delist the
entire domain if such behaviour is detected.

About the content itself, it’s often spam. There seems to be no moderation
against people posting “answers” that promote their own solutions/companies
which means a lot of answers about tech are simply “use <this> service which
allows you to do <copy/paste of what you asked for>“.

------
cjbprime
[https://waxy.org/2018/12/why-you-should-never-ever-use-
quora...](https://waxy.org/2018/12/why-you-should-never-ever-use-quora/)

[https://konklone.com/post/quora-keeps-the-worlds-
knowledge-f...](https://konklone.com/post/quora-keeps-the-worlds-knowledge-
for-itself)

------
PaulHoule
It's like Tedium.

A site full of spammy articles and clickbait headlines that claims to be a
little better than the rest of the Google Platform but is actually just a
little worse.

And yeah, they make you register to read it.

~~~
gus_massa
I agree. From a recent Quora article: [https://quorapartners.quora.com/The-
Quora-Partner-Program-in...](https://quorapartners.quora.com/The-Quora-
Partner-Program-in-2018)

> _The top earning partner has earned $26,897 and asked over 8,000 questions,
> averaging about 45 questions per day_

With and average of 45 questions per day, how good can be the questions?

------
infinii
I see there are browser plugins, enabling you to read Quora articles without
logging in.

But are there any plugins that remove/filter all google search results from
Quora?

